# Where to fish at FT Pickens?



## mumstead85 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi all,

New member first time posting something so bare with me lol. The question I have is were to surf fish for reds at FT Pickens? I have tried the side were laguna beach is and I have also tried the point all they way at the end of the fort side. I am using a 9' rod with a penn battle 5000 but i dont think i am getting it out far enough. Do i need to invest in some waders? Also i am using a carolina rig and with 3-5 once pyramid weight giving the surf conditions. I am also using cut mullet for bait should I switch to menhaden? Thank you for your time and help it will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Welcome.

solid plan there, might have to move around based on conditions. switching/changing baits is always an option. are you catching anything w/ your current setup.

catch 'em up.


----------



## mumstead85 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have only caught a couple of stingrays and a black tip baby shark. Still looking for those reds!:yes:


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Its hard with these conditions but if it was me I would fish the first two parking lots on the left... you want to look for cuts in the surf where a rip current is washing water out past bar. I also try and look for a deep tidal pool in the first trough... I've had awesome luck here lately at Chickenbone. Which is park on left right before Pickens entrance. I will Carolina rig cut mullet on a circle hook and at least an 1.5 ounce weight and 3 foot fleuro leader. I walk out to the sand bar and cast as far as I can (50 yards or so). Walk in and put in holder. Usually throw two rigs out. Throw another right on the other side of bar because if a school is running u want to have at least one bait right in front of them. Bait doesn't matter as long as its stinky and fresh. Cut menhaden,shrimp, and mullet. I buy mullet cause its cheap from Gulf Breeze Bait. I always rig a couple pompano rigs to and throw them out just in case they are feeding! Double dropper setup with 1oz pyramid and #2 owners. Good luck man!


----------



## FromNolaToPcola (Jun 8, 2012)

If u want reds ... Go to bob sikes, but it gets old fast.....that really isn't fishing if you ask me. I get a lot more excitement busting reds on the flats and various points around pensacola . A red out of the surf is super fun also.... But catching them at sikes is just easy and boring so I would take flatsboys advice.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

If you just want to put a fish on the hook then yeah i second go to the Bob Sikes. you will hook up there. I like to fish the jetties at Ft Pickens. Never know what you will catch there.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Agreed Bob Sikes is a good place to go if windy or surf is up... pier fishing just isn't my thing... caught 2 bulls a huge ray and two Bonita today around 2 just outside of first bar on cut mullet... Bonita were everywhere! Caught one sight fishing! Threw gold spoon right in front of them cruising and they lit it up! Agreed with jetties to... my girlfriend calls it her ( honey hole) . Good place to throw cut and catch grouper, snapper and all other reef fish... but be careful with snags cause you'll lose a lot of terminal.


----------



## Jaybird513 (Jul 29, 2013)

is it better to fish the right (sound side?) or left (sea side?) for reds or whatever? I just wanna bring fish in and have had terrible luck at bob Sykes for weeks!!! so I wanna stay on the fort!


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

People have been catching a lot of reds in the surf from the point back to the 1st and 2nd parking lots at Ft Pickens. This past Sat they were everywhere. Most people were fishing with sand flies for pompano and the reds kinda took over. I was using #4 Owners hooks and still landed two while others were using #1 and 1/0 J or offset hooks and did better. I was out there today and some guys to my East landed one however the conditions were really rough.

Sounds like you may need to wade out a little bit to get the bait over the sand bar. They're not out there every day, but I've been there about 8 times this year for pompano and seen reds caught about 5 or the 8 days. And I believe all or most were caught on sand fleas or shrimp.


----------



## Jaybird513 (Jul 29, 2013)

I will keep that in mind. I like to keep between 2-6 lines in the water. I fish with my girlfriend and she is from Michigan, and never caught any fish! *facepalm* so I just wanna bring as much in as I can for her. so any advise would be great y'all!! is a 2oz pyramid then a hook a good setup for reds, or should I do more "active" fishing than just sitting and waiting? Any help is VERY much appreciated, thanks y'all!!


----------

